# Any T/C Contender "experts"???



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Picked up a T/C Contender in a barter (big surprise I know,me/barter) 
It have the short 44mag barrel with the threaded "Shredder" attached. I was told it has only been shot a few times and it appears to be true. Here is the kicker: Did a serial number search(77xx) and discovered it was manufactured in 1969!! It has what appears to be actual Silver used as a butt plate on the bottom of the grip. What kind of value would this have? Should I pick up some barrels and use it or just hang on to it as a "Look what I have" and go buy another T/C to use? Thanks! BC

*I'll take some detailed photos when I get a chance


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Check out Greybeard outdoors lots of TC info in there. I knew a guy who had a older frame who had to send it back to TC to have some modifications done to it in order for it to accept modern barrels. You can probably call TC and give them the serial # and see if it needs upgraded. I have dealt with TC Customer service before and they are great people who work quickly.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like a great excuse to go buy another one to me.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Check out Greybeard outdoors lots of TC info in there. I knew a guy who had a older frame who had to send it back to TC to have some modifications done to it in order for it to accept modern barrels. You can probably call TC and give them the serial # and see if it needs upgraded. I have dealt with TC Customer service before and they are great people who work quickly.


Good call. I have been looking around on there for a couple days. Just can't find a reliable source to find a true value.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

bobk said:


> Sounds like a great excuse to go buy another one to me.


I like that!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

My book says that 44mags. were available with detachable choke for use with Hot shot cartridges. Pre 1972 models have silver grip cap. Many models, standard,Vent rib,Bull bbl. with sights, Bull bbl with no sights. Stand.NIB $336.00,EX.Con.$285.00,Good cond. $173.00. Vent rib,NIB$438.00,EX.$$336.00,GD.$198.00. Bull bbl.,NIB$418.00,EX.$331.00,GD.$193.00 Bull bbl.w/sights NIB$407.00,EX.$316.00,GD$178.00. Because of the low serial # it could be worth slightly more to the right person. This info is from theGun Traders Guide book and is a few years old, but it is still an accurate reference for that type of gun.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

7thcorpsFA said:


> My book says that 44mags. were available with detachable choke for use with Hot shot cartridges. Pre 1972 models have silver grip cap. Many models, standard,Vent rib,Bull bbl. with sights, Bull bbl with no sights. Stand.NIB $336.00,EX.Con.$285.00,Good cond. $173.00. Vent rib,NIB$438.00,EX.$$336.00,GD.$198.00. Bull bbl.,NIB$418.00,EX.$331.00,GD.$193.00 Bull bbl.w/sights NIB$407.00,EX.$316.00,GD$178.00. Because of the low serial # it could be worth slightly more to the right person. This info is from theGun Traders Guide book and is a few years old, but it is still an accurate reference for that type of gun.


Thank you for the info. I actually came out a little ahead on this deal so that's good to know.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

BigChessie,
I'd bet you've got a nice one
Does it look something like this?








Beauty!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

This thread is eleven years old.


----------

